# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Ibatis] error code [17004]

## yassinert

Bonjour,
j'ai une erreur que je n'arrive pas  rgler :


```

```


voici le fichier indicateur.xml



```

```

et le code JAVA



```

```

Merci d'avance  ::ccool::

----------


## yassinert

est ce que ca pourra etre d du type VARCHAR2 au lieu de VARCHAR ?

----------

